
Building Interactive HTML5 Videos - rnyman
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2014/08/building-interactive-html5-videos/
======
jbarrow
Extending HTML5 video is actually really interesting. For an old project I
wrote a subtitle player for HTML5 videos as a plugin. [1] You pass in a
standard SRT file and it automatically parses out the times and changes the
subtitle text.

[1] [https://github.com/Accentivize/srt-
player](https://github.com/Accentivize/srt-player)

------
fndrplayer13
This doesnt seem to work for me in Chrome 36.0.1985.143!

But I opened up FireFox and it looks really cool. I love the search ability.
That could be awesome for video tutorials. "Ok I already know how to do X, Y,
Z, but I want to jump to Step C"

~~~
daveslash
Works for me in Chrome 36.0.1985.143. Does NOT work in IE 11.0.9600.17207,
even though the <track> tag seems to be supported
[http://caniuse.com/#search=track](http://caniuse.com/#search=track)

I'm also having trouble in FireFox 28.0, but that _seems_ to be an SSL issue
being caused by my Fiddler install.

UPDATE: I've hacked at their demo and replaced the search button with some
jquery that executes the search on every keypress - works really well. I've
already applied it to one of the software-engineer training videos here at my
office.

~~~
daveslash
UPDATE: Looks like it not working is Mozilla's mistake, not your browser's.
Using fiddler shows that the mime type Mozilla is using is binary/octet-
stream, but it looks like the correct mime-type should be text/vtt. This is
documented on Mozilla's page at [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Web_Video_T...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Web_Video_Text_Tracks_Format)

Also look at
[http://dev.w3.org/html5/webvtt/#refsRFC3629](http://dev.w3.org/html5/webvtt/#refsRFC3629)
and search "mime"

------
lukasm
It's kind of sad that web in some areas is catching up with... windows 95.

I'm building simple web-based tool for editing or replacing music in a movie.
Simple player for preview the video with new music is really complicated. You
have to build all processing infrastructure to convert avi, mpg etc. to, say,
webm. Other option would be to leverage youtube for converting, but it's
against terms of service.

~~~
GhotiFish
I don't remember some of the features being described here present in windows
95 video players... but OK.

Though, your comment is a bit at odds with the article. it's about client side
viewing, not server side processing.

~~~
lukasm
I have to do server side processing to be able to view it on the client side

~~~
GhotiFish
wouldn't you have to do that with most of the older solutions as well? flv,
mp4, quicktime, ect ect ect. These are not development formats.

Well... actually I have seen quicktime being used in the effects industry from
time to time, though you wouldn't actually serve quicktime videos with those
settings.

~~~
lukasm
Not really. Desktop players like VLC and play most stuff that you throw at it.
Web solutions only supports webm well.

